# Dog sitting for soldiers on tour?



## beckyp (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a friend that is going away with the army for approximately 7 months, and would like someone to look after her dog, is there anywhere that does that? unfortunately there are no family members or friends that would be able to take him.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi , could you give some more info about the dog please? whereabouts is it/breed/age/sex/etc
I may know someone who will be able to foster


----------



## beckyp (Mar 11, 2012)

Border collie, 2 years old, will be 3 by this time, Lives in Sedbergh in cumbria but as we move around a lot location is not an issue, he is shy with new people but loving and obedient, struggles with dogs he doesnt know when on a lead but fine when off, and makes friends with other dogs very quickly, this would be from april next year for 7 months, Thankyou! I am not sure if it would be better to find him a new home or foster him while away?


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi , Valgrays border collie rescue may be able to offer you some help/advice they are a great bunch of people .


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Is there a facebook group for soldiers in that area? Or the company/regiment/whatever your friend is with? If so it may be worth asking on there too. I know the BFG groups tend to be extremely helpful but I dunno whether there's the same sort of network for soldiers back in the UK.


----------



## vickysusan (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi BeckyP.

I am based in Northumberland and currently setting up a dog walking and pet sitting business.

I grew up with border collies, so I know exactly how much exercise and stimulation they need. I have a 2 year old Cavalier King Charles spaniel, so they would need to get on, but Monty already spends a lot of time with a collie at my parent's house and likes to try and keep up with him!

You're welcome to give your friend my contact details and we could see if I could take on a long term boarding arrangement for her.

My email address is [email protected].

Thanks

Vicky


----------



## lanzzue (Apr 15, 2013)

yeah,Valgrays border collie rescue may be able to offer you some help/advice they are a great bunch of people .


----------



## lanzzue (Apr 15, 2013)

I am based in Northumberland and currently setting up a dog walking and pet sitting business.yeah,


----------

